# September 2004 2wwers - Pt 3



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

New home girls

Lots of love and luck
Dee
xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

updated list for you

Doris - IVF - Testing - 1 Sept 

Jdrobinson - IVF - Testing - 1 Sept 

Bluesoo - ICSI - Testing - 2 Sept 

Frankie - ICSI - Testing - 2 Sept 

Layla Benjamin - IVF - Testing - 2 Sept

Nikaos - ICSI - Testing - 2 Sept 

AJ - ICSI - Testing - 2 Sept 

Salties - IVF - Testing - ?? Sept 

Smiler - FET IVF - Testing - 3 Sept 

Sarah Lou2 - IVF - Testing - 4 Sept 

Saff - ICSI - Testing - 5 Sept 

Misty - IUI - Testing - 7 Sept 

Missspud - IUI - Testing - 8 Sept 

Maureen - ?? - Testing - 8 Sept 

Maxbabe - ICSI - Testing - 9 Sept 

Freddie - IVF - Testing 9 Sept 

Kathy - IVF - Testing 9 Sept .. repeat 16 Sept

Ente - IVF - Testing - 10 Sept 

Mandi - ICSI - Testing - 10 Sept 

Isobel - FET ICSI - Testing - 10 Sept 

Janis18 - ?? - Testing - 10 Sept 

Annie M - IUI - Testing - 13 Sept 

San2 - IVF - Testing - 13 Sept

Chazzie - IVF - Testing - 14 Sept

RSMUM - DIVF - Testing - 15 Sept

Sasjane - FET - Testing - 17 Sept

Queen Sheba - IVF - Testing - 18 Sept

Su23 - ICSI - Testing 18 Sept

Louloubabe - ICSI - Testing - 19 Sept

Maria C - IVF - Testing 20 Sept

Snowdrop - FET- Testing - 21 Sept

Caz - ICSI - Testing 22 Sept

Sicknote - IUI - Testing 22 Sept

Joxxii - IVF - Testing 22 Sept

LisaH - FET - Testing 23 Sept

Karen Worthington - IVF - Testing 27 Sept


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi All

Janis - Congratulations on your BFP ... hope to see you on the Bun In The Oven boards.

Saff, Isobel, missspud and Mandi - Hugs to you all.  Sorry this wasn't the one for you. xxx

Welcome to all the new 2wwers ... I hope the time flies by for you all.

Kathy - Good luck for Thursday.  A positive result is a positive result so I have my fingers crossed that your HCG levels will have nicely risen for your next test.

Love to you all
Dee
xxx


----------



## Queen of Sheba (Mar 24, 2003)

Morning all,

Sorry to hear about the negs. What can you say. it sucks. I like the champagne idea. I must mention it to my DH in the event of a  

Welcome to the newbies.I hope the 2ww goes faster for you than it is doing for me. Still got five days to go. Five days!!

I am in great need of the Pee stick police here. I wont wait till saturday i just know it. i am useless. and its my mother in laws birthday party on sat so the last thing i need is bad news on that day.

I might just pop into boots and have a look at them.


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh

keep chins up Queeeeeeen xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chazzie (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi Everyone!!!  

Hope everyone is ok? Sorry to hear about those who had - results,  keep trying cos dreams can come true! 

I have my test tomorrow morning and don`t to find out until after 4pm later that day, why not tell you there and then? (talk about keeping you in suspense!!!)

Anyway keep your chins up everyone and the best of luck for those of us testing this week!!!        

Love Chazzie!!!xxx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi all another day closer to test day.

Queen of Sheba
Boots is doing Early Response test (use 3 days b4 af due) and are doing buy i pack of 2 sticks for 11.99 get one free may be worth investing. 

Hope everyone is ok good to know i won't be alone on testing day 22nd September. Looks like the 2ww list is growing by the second!

Ju (Sicknote)


----------



## Dockers (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi Girls - i am a newie to the 2ww, had ET on 11th September and testing on 23/9.  I'm a bit worried to say the least, out of 9 eggs we got 5 embryos, 2 replaced (7 cell and 5 cell on day 3) and I've just heard from the lab that the 2 we were hoping to freeze stopped dividing at 4 cells.  Makes me fear that the 2 they've put back in are the same.  Sorry to be negative but can't help these gloomy thoughts....

Wishing you all luck 

Dockers


----------



## Queen of Sheba (Mar 24, 2003)

welcome Dockers, 
, I only had two to freeze too and they only ended up freezing one. lets hope they have put the best ones back in which is what they are meant to do im sure! you only need one dont forget. my doc said he would rather have one good one that half a dozen not so good ones.

Sicknote i am laughing at your post. yes i went in and saw them. buy one get one free and, well the rest is history. i am calling the pee stick police .  lets hope they get to me on time.

i keep dreaming about pee sticks. the other night i dreamt that you had to spit on them instead of pee on them and when i woke up my mouth was full of saliva. am i sick or what! 

laters xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

ps having phone line put in on sat. no more library visits and funny looks. hoorah


----------



## joxxii (Jun 9, 2004)

Wow second post in one day- you can tell I'm off work!
Just had acupuncture (have been going every week for last 3 months) and she told me that she had just been to a lecture by a japanese  infertility practitioner- she had some extra things she did to me to help the embryos, but she also said he had mentioned I should try to keep my feet warm, and have a hot foot bath every evening. She also said sesame seeds and bars were worth eating, as well as arrowroot.
This may or may not be of any help to anybody!!!


But I thought the foot bath idea sounded quite good. 

love to everyone,

joanna x


----------



## Queen of Sheba (Mar 24, 2003)

Me again, just found this on the care board posted by a girl called Maddie and i found it hilarious so i thought i would share it with you. ( not that i am sad and spend hours looking at every fertility site that i can find or anything  
I think if you fulfill the set criteria you can be an honoury member of the 2ww

1.You must have between 1 and 3 embryo's in situ in any part of your body where you think they might stick

2.You must have a proven willingness to part your legs for strangers at any time when requested to do so (without asking "why?" or automatically replying "I have a headache")

3. You must be capable of thinking negative thoughts at least 84 times a day. These may or may not be interspersed with totally logical, positive ones, which instantly become illogical if DH or DP happens to suggest them

4 You should have the capacity to remember that the popular phrase "My Ass is Exit Only" does not apply during the 2ww

5.Remember that the CARE staff do NOT know it all, so you therefore need to perfect the ability to sneeze whilst clutching your belly with one hand, and sealing up your Lady Garden with the other. We all know that sneezing CAN make them fall out, no matter what they say

6 You should be affluent enough to either have a Stenna Stairlift installed or get a downstairs cloakroom fitted. This will be invaluable for when the 5 minute knicker-checking routine commences

7 You must demonstrate the ability to self diagnose any ailment arising and learn how to identify it with symptoms of early pregnancy or ET. For example, Athletes Foot is directly associated with ET, whilst a Verruca is clearly an indication that you are pregnant

8. You should teach DH or DP the secret of his successful 2ww. The skill they need to learn for this has been simplified to assist their complex learning mechanism. The key is two words "YES, DEAR"

9 You must be in possession of enough willpower to make it beyond Day 2 without buying every HPT you can lay your hands on
In the absence of above said willpower, you should possess enough not to actually use them

and finally....
It is very important to remember that the Little White Candles are for medicinal use only. It is NOT acceptable to use them as night lights, as a centre piece for your table decoration when entertaining, or for any other ornamental purpose.


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

NOW THAT is exactly what I needed today!! BRILLIANT!!!!!And SO spot on...

THANKS SO MUCH !

xxxxx


----------



## tinkerb (Aug 12, 2003)

hiya girls, 

newbie to this thread and late starter! may i join your list please.....think i pass the afore mentioned list with flying colours (although i did buy a back up preg test on day 2 - may i be let off?! ). 

i test wednesday this week 15/9, same as debs - we were in rooms next to each other for et at care!

good luck to all the girls testing this week    

take care 

tracey


----------



## Snowdrop (Jul 19, 2004)

Hi everyone 

Hope you are all well.  Good luck for tomorrow Chazzie and anyone else who is testing in the next few days.  8 days left for me, I am going from one extreme to the other at the mo,  I feel fairly positive and then reality strikes and I know that it might not work.  Oh well a week tomorrow and the waiting will be over.

Big hugs and babydust to all on the 2WW.

Kerri xx


----------



## Maria C (Sep 6, 2004)

GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW CHAZZIE X.X.X.

SENDING YOU LOTS OF     THOUGHTS FOR A   RESULT.

lOTS OF 
    

TO YOU.

Lots of love and luck
Maria.x.x


----------



## andrea r (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi Chazzie,

Just wanted to nip across from our Aug/Sept cycle buddies thread and wish you all the luck in the world, im thinking of you today....

Love Andrea x


----------



## San2 (Aug 15, 2004)

Hello Ladies          


Well I got a BFP today from my blood test! I'm really over the moon.

I couldn't post in the september 2004 2ww's because it is locked? Not sure what that means?

Anyway best of luck to everyone!    

    

Cheers,
San2



Me 34 / DH 40. TTC 6 yrs 
Unexplained infertility
2002 M/C 7 weeks natural pg 
2003 3 IUI but 3rd cancelled low s/c 
ICSI No 1 - August 2004


----------



## Janis18 (Aug 30, 2004)

Well done San2 - I bet you're as happy as I am  
Good luck to everyone else   
Jane
xx


----------



## chazzie (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi Everyone!!!  

I got my blood test results and it was    

I can`t beleive it!!!    

Thanks to all of you that wished me luck, it worked!!!

Congrats to those of you that got your   today aswell!!!    

Good luck to the rest of you who are waiting for your results!!!

Love Chazzie!!!xxx


----------



## Snowdrop (Jul 19, 2004)

*Congratulations San2 and Chazzie you must be thrilled. 

Take Care

Kerri*


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Congrats to all the positives. Chazzie, San2 and a load others I've missed while neglecting this thread. 
Just hoping some of your luck rubs off.

Nine days until I test. Well, officially nine days. If I make it that far!   Actually I'm really good. I don't even buy the HPT until the day before. Not that I'm not thinking about it. I'd say probably about 95% of my waking thoughts actually, probably not helped by the constant reminder of my boobs which seem to have been pumped full of fluid and blown up to impossible size. I mean they were big before but...well, DH likes them, but they're so tender he can't touch. Shame eh!  

Queen of Sheba, your post made me laugh like a loon. I've probably gone and shaken my embryos out now! Well it beats sneezing them out.


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

updated list for you

Doris - IVF - Testing - 1 Sept 

Jdrobinson - IVF - Testing - 1 Sept 

Bluesoo - ICSI - Testing - 2 Sept 

Frankie - ICSI - Testing - 2 Sept 

Layla Benjamin - IVF - Testing - 2 Sept

Nikaos - ICSI - Testing - 2 Sept 

AJ - ICSI - Testing - 2 Sept 

Salties - IVF - Testing - ?? Sept 

Smiler - FET IVF - Testing - 3 Sept 

Sarah Lou2 - IVF - Testing - 4 Sept 

Saff - ICSI - Testing - 5 Sept 

Misty - IUI - Testing - 7 Sept 

Missspud - IUI - Testing - 8 Sept 

Maureen - ?? - Testing - 8 Sept 

Maxbabe - ICSI - Testing - 9 Sept 

Freddie - IVF - Testing 9 Sept 

Kathy - IVF - Testing 9 Sept .. repeat 16 Sept

Ente - IVF - Testing - 10 Sept 

Mandi - ICSI - Testing - 10 Sept 

Isobel - FET ICSI - Testing - 10 Sept 

Janis18 - ?? - Testing - 10 Sept 

Annie M - IUI - Testing - 13 Sept 

San2 - IVF - Testing - 13 Sept 

Chazzie - IVF - Testing - 14 Sept 

RSMUM - DIVF - Testing - 15 Sept

Tracey-new - IVF - Testing - 15 Sept

Sasjane - FET - Testing - 17 Sept

Queen Sheba - IVF - Testing - 18 Sept

Su23 - ICSI - Testing 18 Sept

Louloubabe - ICSI - Testing - 19 Sept

Maria C - IVF - Testing 20 Sept

Snowdrop - FET- Testing - 21 Sept

Caz - ICSI - Testing 22 Sept

Sicknote - IUI - Testing 22 Sept

Joxxii - IVF - Testing 22 Sept

LisaH - FET - Testing 23 Sept

Karen Worthington - IVF - Testing 27 Sept


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Congratulations to San2 and Chazzie

Hope you both have wonderful pregnancies

Love
Dee
xxx
  *​


----------



## su23 (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi all

Firstly many congrats to all those with +ves, and big hugs to those who had a -ve.

I wonder if anyone can put me out of my misery?  I am due to test on Saturday but have started spotting (sorry if tmi).  Started yesterday eve, and a little bit today, but no further developments, just a few stomach cramps now and then.  Does this mean AF is on her way, or has anyone experienced this and still got a +ve?  I'm feeling really down with it at the moment... 

Also, my clinic says to increase the luteal support if I start to bleed - does spotting count?

Sue x


----------



## Dockers (Aug 11, 2004)

Congratulations to San2 and Chazzie - you give me renewed hope!!

I'm testing on 23rd and only 4 days into the 2ww but am finding it excruciating.  Back to work tomorrow as I think I'll go mad if I stay at home any longer!

Sue - remember it could well be implantation spotting, it's about the right time!!!  Keeping fingers crossed for you.

Dockers x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey

congratulations san2 and chazzie you must both be on     

take care and big hugs

Love

Mez
xxxxx


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 27, 2004)

Dear Sue, just had to pop in & post to you. 

I had AF cramps & spotting before my +ve result. This was on days 10, 11 & 12 (Day 0 being EC day, day 1 the day after etc) + spotting was red & brown blood, i was really convinced it was all over & posted this on the thread at the time BUT on day 14 had +ve HPT & it was confirmed by blood test on day 15.

I know i haven't got a crystal ball BUT don't give up yet!

Love P XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

PS Congrats to all +ves & hugs to -ves, hope you've got the strength to try again.


----------



## Maria C (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi,

congratulations to san2 and chazzie - it's the best news ever!!.  well done and enjoy every minute - the journey alone must have been worth it now.  An incentive to us all..x.x.x.x.   

Sue - I am in exactly the same boat - started spotting with bad AF cramps - dark brown spotting and so have been struggling to stay positive.  The only thing I keep thinking is my worrying will do absolutely nothing to effect the outcome!.  I'm still terrified though -the thought of another cycle - eek, .  I was very comforted to read Pocohontis message and Gail's last night.  It's not uncommon so we must continue to pray for our miracle.x.x.x

Love and hugs to all
Maria.x.x


----------



## su23 (Aug 3, 2004)

Hiya,

Thanks for your replies, and positive thoughts.  I certainly need them at the mo!!  (Although no AF has appeared as yet!   )

Maria - the cramps are bad for me too, but I am beginning to think maybe they are wind from those damn pessaries...?!  (Living in hope).

Sorry if I'm being dense, but what is 'implantation spotting' all about? 

Well done San2 and Chazzie - send those +ve vibes this way! 

Good luck RSMUM and Tracey-new for tomorrow!   

ttfn all
Sue x


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

For me this morning BFN. had SOO hoped it was going to go the other way. Very sad...

BIG CONGRATS to all those   so far - I'm lucky enough to at least have know how you're feeling right now - all the best fro a fabulous 9/9 motnhs ahead.

RsMUM xxxx


----------



## stockportsun (Mar 11, 2004)

woooooooooooooooooooo !!!!!!!!

well done san2                     

what a week you had im so pleased for you
                                                  love stockportsun


----------



## LisaH (May 9, 2004)

Morning!!

What a lot of posts to read.

 to San2 and Chazzie. 

RSMUM - Sorry about the BFN.  I know how it feels!!! 

Queen Of Sheba - Loooved the posting!!! I do have a very useful downstairs cloakroom - have not progressed to the Stairlift yet - DH already thinks I am glued to the setee!!! ANY movement at all can make them fall out!!! 

Joxxii - I think you can put Gynae Problems on the S/S Certificate.  You certainly dont have to go into details about your medical conditions!!!

I know what you mean about   secretaries!!  They get right up my nose!!!  I am taking hols right now but there is a discrepancy over how much I have got left!!!  However I have already managed to get my Manager and Human Resources to committ to keeping my hols/sickness etc all confidential and as I keep in regular contact with my Manager (female) - (sent her a text yesterday) - it will all be sorted out!!!  The rest of them can swivel and so long as the people who matter are ok then who cares!!!! 

Dockers - We are testing on the same day!!!  Hope you are coping with it all ok.  Day 3 now - what symptoms should we have by now again  

Lots of   and   to everyone due to test!!

Right I am off for my daily hormone boosters!!!

Bye for now

Love

LisaH


----------



## Missspud (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi to all

Congrats to all of those positives and big hugs for those with negatives - it'll be our turn soon!!!  I'm off for my next IUI on the 27/9 and this time know what to expect so it's now quite as scary!!!

Couldn't help notice the message from LisaH regarding secretaries (gossiping) - I had that problem a few years ago  because I put my trust in someone at work and told them what I was going through and before I knew it, it was spread all over the department   .  People weren't sympathetic when I had days off (for treatment or check-ups), in fact, they were downright horrible - I have now learnt to stick the two fingers up at these ignoramus'   and I look after No. 1!!!! I also don't tell anyone anything because it gets tiring explaining yourself over and over again when they ask you how it's going and you know that they don't actually give a damn - most of them are just been nosey!!!!  I keep it between me and DH and my close family and if anyone asks me anything I change the subject!!!!  Feel quite strongly about this - can you tell??  Anyway, on a positive note - Good Luck to all you girlies and be positive!!!!!  
Missspudxxxxxxx


----------



## joxxii (Jun 9, 2004)

Congratulations Chazzie!



Sorry to RSmum for your bad news-  

love joanna xx


----------



## neona60483 (Mar 8, 2004)

hi there, not been on this board for a few months as we have had a break from treatment. I'm a little late in getting back to the board to be quite honest so stil have some catching up to do. 

This month I had IUI on day 18 - a little later than normal for me. I'm now CD 28 and sick of waiting! Anyone know how long afterthe HCG jab you can test? This is killing me??


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

hi Sue - I would try and stick to your test date if you can - testing early can be so misleading and doesnt change the outcome so try and stick it out - I know how it d=feels am due to test tom - could do it tonite but going out with friends so waiting til fri for me after Ive been to work in the morning

  best of luck
      sarah xx


----------



## Dockers (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi LisaH - thanks for your message - I'm finding the 2ww very difficult but it's better since I got back to work, I find it helps to take mind off things.  Good luck for the 23rd! I'll be thinking of you. 



Dockers x


----------



## neona60483 (Mar 8, 2004)

Don't think there's any need t test anyway. I had an horrendous migraine yesterday which still hasn't cleared today. Was supposed to be on night shift tonight but i've rang in sick. I always get a migraine before AF arrives (addmittedly not this bad or long) so just waiting for the inevitable now. 

Got a parmesan from the take away last night - was really looking forward to it but as soon as it arrived it had to go in the bin (was hte smell that got me) - the dog was very dissappointed!


----------



## Queen of Sheba (Mar 24, 2003)

San 2 and chazzie are going to be mummies.

su 23, 
i agree with the others it could be late implantation, or just old blood. loads of people on here seem to bleed on and off all through the pregnancy, i dont think its anything to worry about unless the old  turns up in full flow.
i havnt had any bleeding so i think maybe mine havnt implanted. you cant win can you! good luck for sat . i test on same day as you! 

sorry to RS mum. i been there , done it and dont want to do it again. know how you feel matey. what can you say....... 

keep positive neona, its not over yet.its easy to read too much into all the symptoms.

im still knicker checking . had to pull the car over the other day and look down there to see what was happenening. luckily nothing had happened it just felt funny. might be easier to get a little mirror sewn onto the inside of me thigh. if anyone saw me must have thought i was a right perv. 

hopefully internet gets connected on sat. hoorah

chins up girls xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LisaH (May 9, 2004)

Hi There!!

Missspud - you have experienced my worst nightmare - they all knew about you.  WOW you are brave to cope with that.  I mean they might all know about me - but at least I dont know that at the moment and noone says anything to me if u know what I mean.  (That sounded a bit confusing)!!

Joxxii - Dont know if you read the personal.  Dont know if I sent it right  Good Luck anyway!!!  

Neona60483 - I've never done IUI so dont really understand it (not that I understand much of my own treatment anyway - especially at the moment whilst on the 2WW) but Good Luck!!!

Dockers - I have been off work for nearly 2 weeks now - the first week was genuine hols (first hol since May as I couldnt get the time in July or August) and it just so happened that treatment fell into the following week so I have ended up taking this week off as well!!!  I was really cheered up about this prospect but now I am getting fed up as I cannot get my mind off things.  I am almost looking forward to going back on Monday!!! 

I have now had 2 fresh cycles both of which were neg and this is my 3rd frozen cycle.

My first FET resulted in a pos but I M/C after 8 weeks - they told me the embryo had not continued to grow and this happens quite often even in natural pregnancies.  The 2nd FET got a low pos but never amounted to anything.  Now I cant remember what if any symptoms I got before?? 

When I got my negs I remember having sore boobs and pains which I eventually put down to AF which arrived shortly after the bad news!!!

Last time I promised myself I would totally ignore any symptoms (or lack of them) as the drugs can make you have symptoms anyway!!!

Now that it is here and I am not even a week into my wait yet I feel like I am going crazy!!!

Has anyone seen Lawnmower Man - the movie - its quite an old one  Well I wish I had one of those virtual reality machines so I could go into another world at the moment!! 

Sorry to ramble on - I just need to take a deep breath and get rid of my jitters!!!!

Thanks for listening!!!

Queen Of Sheba - If I actually went out I think I would have to have a loo detector so I was never more than 5 mins walk away or else I would be probably get nicked for knicker checking in a public place!!! 

Maybe shoes with mirrors on might be a good idea

Hope everyone else is ok!!!

Love

LisaH


----------



## sam19 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi all, I am also new to sept 2wwers, I had my et on 10th and am due for testing on 25th, always expecting af at any minute  

                        Good luck to all
                                      Luv Samxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Hi there waiters   

Just wanted to pop over and say sorry to those with BFN's it really is tough and I hope you look after yourselves.

A massive congratualtions to San2 and Chazzie   ...might see over on the first tri board some time - not that I have "officially" joined yet...feeling too nervous!!!  

To all those waiting the wait...wishing you the best of luck, the twinges and the pains are mostly down to the cyclogest...not everyone gets implantation bleeding or any symptons....I do know that the night before my official test day I had the feeling af was on the way.....very very weird feelings....so just hang in there and keep dreaming!!!!

      

loads of love to you all
maxbabe
xxxx


----------



## neona60483 (Mar 8, 2004)

well, just as I thought when the migraine hit two days ago the wicked witch has shown up with a vengeance this morning  . even though I've known for two days doesnt make it any easier.  WE have one more go beofre we call it a day though that attempt wont be til christmas or just after as we are away next month and our consultant is away the month after.

Godd luck to all those still waiting.


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

So sorry to read your post - it is devastating...I don't think anything makes it any easier ...am thinking of you ..

D x


----------



## treen (Aug 11, 2004)

Hello everyone,  Can you add me to the list please. Had ICSI- egg collection yesterday, then embryo transfer today, unexpectedly, as only 2 eggs had fertilized (but only needed 2, and hopefully now 2 lovely embies growing in my tum!). Due to test 30 Sept. 

How long do I have to "take it easy" for, and just what does that mean? Been walking at snail's pace, and tring not to cough, sneeze, giggle, breathe too deeply and a variety of other things unmentionable. I know it doesn't make sense, but I just want to be so careful with my precious cargo...

Good luck for those testing soon

Treen


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Add me too. I am on my #5 Clomid/IUI cycle. #2 was successful, but my daughter died at 37 weeks, so I am trying again.

Testing 30 September.

Anyone else trying to lose some weight too?

Joy


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

updated list for you

Doris - IVF - Testing - 1 Sept 

Jdrobinson - IVF - Testing - 1 Sept 

Bluesoo - ICSI - Testing - 2 Sept 

Frankie - ICSI - Testing - 2 Sept 

Layla Benjamin - IVF - Testing - 2 Sept

Nikaos - ICSI - Testing - 2 Sept 

AJ - ICSI - Testing - 2 Sept 

Salties - IVF - Testing - ?? Sept 

Smiler - FET IVF - Testing - 3 Sept 

Sarah Lou2 - IVF - Testing - 4 Sept 

Saff - ICSI - Testing - 5 Sept 

Misty - IUI - Testing - 7 Sept 

Missspud - IUI - Testing - 8 Sept 

Maureen - ?? - Testing - 8 Sept 

Maxbabe - ICSI - Testing - 9 Sept 

Freddie - IVF - Testing 9 Sept 

Kathy - IVF - Testing 9 Sept .. repeat 16 Sept

Ente - IVF - Testing - 10 Sept 

Mandi - ICSI - Testing - 10 Sept 

Isobel - FET ICSI - Testing - 10 Sept 

Janis18 - ?? - Testing - 10 Sept 

Annie M - IUI - Testing - 13 Sept 

San2 - IVF - Testing - 13 Sept 

Chazzie - IVF - Testing - 14 Sept 

RSMUM - DIVF - Testing - 15 Sept 

Neona - IUI - Testing ?? 

Tracey-new - IVF - Testing - 15 Sept

Sasjane - FET - Testing - 17 Sept

Queen Sheba - IVF - Testing - 18 Sept

Su23 - ICSI - Testing 18 Sept

Louloubabe - ICSI - Testing - 19 Sept

Maria C - IVF - Testing 20 Sept

Snowdrop - FET- Testing - 21 Sept

Caz - ICSI - Testing 22 Sept

Sicknote - IUI - Testing 22 Sept

Joxxii - IVF - Testing 22 Sept

LisaH - FET - Testing 23 Sept

Dockers - ICSI - Testing 23 Sept

Sam19 - IVF - Testing 25 Sept

Karen Worthington - IVF - Testing 27 Sept

Treen - ICSI - Testing 30 Sept

LongBayGirl (Joy) - IUI - Testing 30 Sept

Debs - ICSI - Testing 30 Sept


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Evening All

Rsmum and Neona - Sorry to hear this wasn't the month for your dreams coming true.  Sending big hugs to you both. xxx

Welcome to the madhouse - Dockers, Sam19, Treen and LongBayGirl (Joy).

Joy - I was sorry to read about your daughter ... sending hugs to you - I hope this time things are different and your realise your dream.

Good luck to everyone else still waiting to test.

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

I made it here at last  

I see there are a few of us testing on the 30th.    

Sending   to those of you who havent been sucessful this time - please God one day your dreams will come true.

For those of us still to test am sending lots of  

  
 

and lots of orangy thoughts (for those of you who don't know what I'm on about - I really am not bonkers - honest   )

                       

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## LisaH (May 9, 2004)

Hello

Just wanted to send   to Neona60483.  

Love

LisaH


----------



## su23 (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi all

*OMG!!!*
Tested this morning and got that blue line!!!!     

It was a bit faint, but hoping that's still OK...? Will check with clinic to be sure. I don't think I will believe it till I have the scan.

Thanks to all of you for your support during the 2ww.
Good luck to those still waiting, and hugs for those who weren't so lucky this time.

Love Sue x


----------



## Queen of Sheba (Mar 24, 2003)

well done su23,

i am just sitting playing on puter in the library after just having dropped mine off at the pathology dept at the hosp (the pee that is. )..

now have got to go and take part in mother in laws birthday party . joy


----------



## sam19 (Sep 11, 2004)

Congrats Su23 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
              Just wanted to say good luck to everyone, I have another wk to go and it seems like years away, am just willing my embies to hold on !!
                              lots of love and   
                                            Sam xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## treen (Aug 11, 2004)

Congratulations Sue!!!!!!!! Reall  y pleased for you.

Am now going out to Tescos. DH has threatened to put " Beware Pee Stick Police " notices up anywhere I could possibly think of buying a HP test. Am thinking about it already, and not due to test til 30th!!

Treen


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

updated list for you

Doris - IVF - Testing - 1 Sept 

Jdrobinson - IVF - Testing - 1 Sept 

Bluesoo - ICSI - Testing - 2 Sept 

Frankie - ICSI - Testing - 2 Sept 

Layla Benjamin - IVF - Testing - 2 Sept

Nikaos - ICSI - Testing - 2 Sept 

AJ - ICSI - Testing - 2 Sept 

Salties - IVF - Testing - ?? Sept 

Smiler - FET IVF - Testing - 3 Sept 

Sarah Lou2 - IVF - Testing - 4 Sept 

Saff - ICSI - Testing - 5 Sept 

Misty - IUI - Testing - 7 Sept 

Missspud - IUI - Testing - 8 Sept 

Maureen - ?? - Testing - 8 Sept 

Maxbabe - ICSI - Testing - 9 Sept 

Freddie - IVF - Testing 9 Sept 

Kathy - IVF - Testing 9 Sept .. repeat 16 Sept

Ente - IVF - Testing - 10 Sept 

Mandi - ICSI - Testing - 10 Sept 

Isobel - FET ICSI - Testing - 10 Sept 

Janis18 - ?? - Testing - 10 Sept 

Annie M - IUI - Testing - 13 Sept 

San2 - IVF - Testing - 13 Sept 

Chazzie - IVF - Testing - 14 Sept 

RSMUM - DIVF - Testing - 15 Sept 

Neona - IUI - Testing ?? 

Tracey-new - IVF - Testing - 15 Sept

Sasjane - FET - Testing - 17 Sept

Queen Sheba - IVF - Testing - 18 Sept

Su23 - ICSI - Testing 18 Sept 

Louloubabe - ICSI - Testing - 19 Sept

Maria C - IVF - Testing 20 Sept

Snowdrop - FET- Testing - 21 Sept

Caz - ICSI - Testing 22 Sept

Sicknote - IUI - Testing 22 Sept

Joxxii - IVF - Testing 22 Sept

LisaH - FET - Testing 23 Sept

Dockers - ICSI - Testing 23 Sept

Sam19 - IVF - Testing 25 Sept

Karen Worthington - IVF - Testing 27 Sept

Treen - ICSI - Testing 30 Sept

LongBayGirl (Joy) - IUI - Testing 30 Sept

Debs - ICSI - Testing 30 Sept


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Congratulations Su23!  

Welcome to the 2ww Debs ... so pleased you made it here ... can't wait to see a big   next to your name!  

 and love to everyone else

Dee
xxx


----------



## joxxii (Jun 9, 2004)

Congratulations Su23!!!

   

love joxxii


----------



## neona60483 (Mar 8, 2004)

LisaH said:


> Hello
> 
> Just wanted to send  to Neona60483.
> 
> ...


----------



## neona60483 (Mar 8, 2004)

su23 said:


> Hi all
> 
> *OMG!!!*
> Tested this morning and got that blue line!!!!
> ...


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

Congratulations Sue23 on your positive,

Love Lisa


----------



## LisaH (May 9, 2004)

Good Afternoon

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!!!

 to Su23!!!!

 

Love

LisaH


----------



## CarolynS (Jul 27, 2004)

Debs
Just popped in to wish you the orangest of luck        
Hope you have a 2WW as stress-free as possible, ending with
      
   
From a fellow CRM-er


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

I've been awol recently due to pc problems    but wanted to wish all those who have tested positive in the last 6 weeks a massive congratulations.   

Those who's dreams didn't come true this time round then a heartfelt  and wishing you all the best for your next route of action.

Those who are currently in the 2ww and a very special mention to Debs then wishing you lots of   luck and positivity 

Lots of love
Sue
xxxxxxx


----------



## Queen of Sheba (Mar 24, 2003)

Well i have done it,   dead chuffed and still in shock. Still a long way to go but together we can do it

Thanks to everyone for their support
x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Nice one Queen of Sheba!  Many congrats!!!!!

Love Sue
xxxx


----------



## San2 (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi Su23 & Queen of Sheba,

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers,
San2


----------



## joxxii (Jun 9, 2004)

Congratulations Queen of Sheba!!

   

lots of love

joxxii


----------



## Queen of Sheba (Mar 24, 2003)

good luck for tomorrow lou lou babe


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

*Congratulations Su23 and Queen of Sheeba xxx

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.

Thanks for the welcome girls - I am really only going to be about till Wednesday as we go on holiday for the last week to Dublin. We get back on the 29th so am just hoping a change of scenery will make the time go quicker (yeah right lol) Just hope I can get access to a pc or I will go  without my FF fix 

Sending everyone lots of

 
 

Love

Debs xxx*


----------



## Maria C (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello everyone,  

Been a bit blue the last few days so locked myself away from the world.  WOW Queen of Sheba - well done.

Congratulations to all other positives - its the only reason we do it. Hoping to goodness we are one of the lucky few!.  I remember asking the guys in the et room when my cargo was placed on board "Do you all feel lucky day" - I'm due to test tomorrow so we shall see if they were telling me the truth!.

I'm so sorry for all those Negatives - like so many of us, been there, got the t'shirt and truthfully don't want to go there ever again.

Love and hugs to all and A massive Good luck to Louloubabe TODAY....
Maria.x.x.


----------



## su23 (Aug 3, 2004)

Many congrats Queen of Sheba!!    See you on the first tri thread.

Thanks for your messages of congratulations and good luck.

I still can't quite believe it, and I might test again to check I wasn't seeing things yesterday...

 to everyone waiting to test.

Take care and ttfn
Love Sue x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Many congrats to Su and QOS. 

I have news. Firstly I got my test day wrong. Do'h! I was calculating 14 days post ET, but they have asked me to test 14 days post EC. So this means I can test Monday 20th Yay me! The less I have to wait the better IMO.

Last week I deveoped a lot fo sypmtoms that I thought were a good sign. I felt a bit sick, lightheaded and I had enormous tender boobs! Really, they were monsterous!. Alas I woke up Thursday morning and they'd begun to go back to normal. The other symptoms also dissapeared. 
I went away on Thursday and Friday to a friends wedding in Carlise and I had an horrendous time. Nothing like a wedding full of pregnant people and young babies to cheer one up when she's thinking her own chances are scuppered.
I got myself worked up into a bit of a state over it all and decided that it was all over anyway so I had nothing to lose. So, yesterday when I got home I tested with a clear blue and I got a really faint positive. I mean, so faint that I had to hold it under the lamp and squint to see it. I sent DH upstairs to check it out and he saw the cross too...so not my overworked imagination and wishful thinking!
I determined to do another one today, this time a First response (don't know why but I prefer them). At first it looke dlike a straight negative. I wasn't too upset. I'd kind of figured it probably would be. Then, well, I turned the light on, which always helps, doesn't it!   There was a faint, very faint, pink line! Now I mean really faint. If Dulux were to call that line a paint colour it'd probably be called Dulux Barest pinkish white or something! 
Unfortunately I've also got crampy pains like AF is about to arrive and I've got pre AF type spotting. On the plus side my boobs appear to have swollen up again (as in they're busting out of a bra that's a size too big for me right now). My mind and body are telling me it's a negative but the tests are saying something slightly different.

Ok, you can all berate me over my impatience at testing early. My bad! I've brought this all on myself, I know!

I can't see this as a good sign right now. I just think something has happened but I'm fairly pessimistic about the end result. First time I've ever seen anything remotely positive of a pregnancy test though so I'm kind of encouraged for the future by this. I will phone the hospital tomorrow for a bit of advice. 

Good luck everyone testing in the next couple of days.


----------



## Baz (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Could I please join you, I had ICSI EC on Wednesday and ET on Friday, my test date is 29/9, Just a quick post as I am under the watchful eye of Dh, I am supposed to be taking it easy as I am due back at work tomorrow but I am going stir crazy just laid on the sofa.
I think it will be a good thing for me to work as it will take my mind of this plus I only work until 2.30pm so as soon as I get home I will take to the sofa for the rest of the day. I have a close friend who I work with who is the only one who knows I have had the treatment and I am sure she will not let me move from my desk.

 to Queen of Sheba on the   and to everyone else.

 to the ones that have been unsuccessful.

 to everyone

Love 
Baz


----------



## mini-me (Jul 23, 2004)

Hello everybody,

Can I be added to the list too please.
Had EC on Wed and ET on Friday and also like you Baz, my test date is on the 29th.

I'm a bit worried it's over before it's started though.  Have had abdominal pains due to the cyclogest which my clinic says is ok, but prescribed something safe for me to take to combat it.  Also got a little stressed today and what really worried me - I got a thick white vaginal discharge (sorry if tmi!) a little while ago.  I was worried that this could be me expelling the little embies, but common sense told me it was more likely due to the cyclogest pessaries.  Could it be thrush?  Has anyone else had this?

Congrats to all the positives and hugs to those not there yet.
Love,
Moni xxx


----------



## Queen of Sheba (Mar 24, 2003)

hi. moni and Baz  
 

welcome to the 2ww 

hi caz, sounds to me like a BFP to you. Not that im an expert or anything. although i did start to feel light headed too. . good luck for your official tommorrow. 

moni i put mine up the trades mans entrance ,  that way i can scrutinzise anything and everything that comes out the front door.


laters Queeeeeeeeeeeeen


----------



## FionaIm (Jun 10, 2002)

Hi 

Every clinic seems to have different rules about testing. I had ET on Friday and was told to test on Oct 3rd and not before!!!!! That means they make me wait over 2 weeks-oh joy!


Fiona


----------



## mini-me (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi Queen of Sheba,

I too use the trade man's entrance!   That's why I'm a little concerned about the vaginal discharge.

Congratulations on your good news!

Moni
xxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Caz - I've replied to you on "the Lister" thread!   Fingers crossed.

Baz - sounds like you and Caz could do a double act! Good luck and welcome to the 2ww!

Moni - all sounds normal!  The stuff we go through eh! Welcome and good luck to you too.

FionaIm - long time no see! How are you?

Debs - didn't realise you were off on hols on your 2ww, fab idea! Have a wonderful time when you go on Wed!

Dee - many many thanks for keeping "the list" going whilst pc has been wreaking havoc!

Louloubabe and MariaC - loads of luck for tomorrow.

Kathy - how was the repeat test on 16th?

Tracey-new and Sasjane - hope you are both OK?

Snowdrop, Sicknote and Joxxii - if you test early good luck!

Love Sue
xxxxx

updated list for you

Doris - IVF - Testing - 1 Sept 

Jdrobinson - IVF - Testing - 1 Sept 

Bluesoo - ICSI - Testing - 2 Sept 

Frankie - ICSI - Testing - 2 Sept 

Layla Benjamin - IVF - Testing - 2 Sept

Nikaos - ICSI - Testing - 2 Sept 

AJ - ICSI - Testing - 2 Sept 

Salties - IVF - Testing - ?? Sept 

Smiler - FET IVF - Testing - 3 Sept 

Sarah Lou2 - IVF - Testing - 4 Sept 

Saff - ICSI - Testing - 5 Sept 

Misty - IUI - Testing - 7 Sept 

Missspud - IUI - Testing - 8 Sept 

Maureen - ?? - Testing - 8 Sept 

Maxbabe - ICSI - Testing - 9 Sept 

Freddie - IVF - Testing 9 Sept 

Kathy - IVF - Testing 9 Sept .. repeat 16 Sept

Ente - IVF - Testing - 10 Sept 

Mandi - ICSI - Testing - 10 Sept 

Isobel - FET ICSI - Testing - 10 Sept 

Janis18 - ?? - Testing - 10 Sept 

Annie M - IUI - Testing - 13 Sept 

San2 - IVF - Testing - 13 Sept 

Chazzie - IVF - Testing - 14 Sept 

RSMUM - DIVF - Testing - 15 Sept 

Neona - IUI - Testing ?? 

Tracey-new - IVF - Testing - 15 Sept - 

Sasjane - FET - Testing - 17 Sept - 

Queen Sheba - IVF - Testing - 18 Sept - 

Su23 - ICSI - Testing 18 Sept 

Louloubabe - ICSI - Testing - 19 Sept

Maria C - IVF - Testing 20 Sept

Caz - ICSI - Testing 20 Sept

Snowdrop - FET- Testing - 21 Sept

Sicknote - IUI - Testing 22 Sept

Joxxii - IVF - Testing 22 Sept

LisaH - FET - Testing 23 Sept

Dockers - ICSI - Testing 23 Sept

Sam19 - IVF - Testing 25 Sept

Karen Worthington - IVF - Testing 27 Sept

Treen - ICSI - Testing 30 Sept

LongBayGirl (Joy) - IUI - Testing 30 Sept

Debs - ICSI - Testing 30 Sept

Baz - ICSI - Testing 29 Sept

Moni - ICSI - Testing 29 Sept

AliC - IVF - Testing 1st Oct

FionaIm - IVF - Testing 3rd Oct


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

SueL said:


> Baz - sounds like you and Caz could do a double act! Good luck and welcome to the 2ww!


Y'know when I first read this I didn't get it, then it clicked...that's it! I think I must be pregnant as my brain is already starting to shrink. 

Why am I here at this ungodly hour? What you expect me to sleep _tonight?_ 

Baz, Moni and Fiona - Welcome to 2WW HELL!


----------



## LisaH (May 9, 2004)

Hello There!!

Queen Of Sheba -   CONGRATULATIONS!!! Have a great 9 months!!!

Maria C - Good Luck for test!!

Caz - Good Luck for test today.

Baz  Welcome the the mind blowing 2WW!! 

Moni - Im sure everything is ok as Sue says.  I know its hard and believe me I am the worst culprit but I dont think you can take any symptoms as a good or a bad thing - you just have to ride it out!!! 

FionaIm - Good Luck!!!

Wishing everyone due to test lots of  

Love LisaH


----------



## treen (Aug 11, 2004)

Happy Monday waiters,

Are we getting the hang of this waiting business yet- I'm hopeless at it! DH always says I want everything NOW- good or bad, just can't stand the not knowing....

Queen of Sheba- Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!    . Hope all goes well.
Caz- here's hoping- any positive on HP test is better than negative...

Baz and Moni- Hi. You are testing day before me- good luck!

Treen


----------



## AliC (Aug 10, 2004)

Hiya Everyone

Can I join in? I'm from the September board but I think I might join this one too cause if I don't keep my mind active I'll probably loose the plot. I had my et done last friday so I am 3 days into the 2ww. I am supposed to be going to the clinic on the 1st October to see if my first cycle of IVF has worked although I don't know if I can wait that long. To top it all off it's my 30th birthday on the 29th September!!!! Wondering whether or not to test then or else I'll spend me 30th worring

Anyway, nice to meet you all. Looks like there are a few of us which will be testing around the same day.

Good Luck everone

Ali x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Caz - been thinking of you today, all crossed.

AliC - welcome welcome    It gets harder to not test the closer you get to test date.  I've tested previously on my birthday and my dh's birthday (crap timing or what).  I wouldn't chose it that way again...... so if you can get past your 30th without testing fantastic.  If you can't resist and are thinking negatively by that time and therefore want to get hammered it may be better if you test.  But if you test and it's neg it still could be positive.  God I'm waffling!

Loads of love and luck
Sue
xx


----------



## joxxii (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello Ladies  

It's hard all this hanging around isn't it?!

I had to go back to work today - I was a nervous wreck - I found it hard even though my class were only in for an hour with their mums. The afternoon session went quicker, maybe I was a bit more relaxed by the afternoon.

Still then I had a meeting and everyone asking how i am, ansd me not knowing whether anyone who knows about my tx has told them during my absence. "Fine thanks!" was my stock answer which left everyone none the wiser..!

Anyway, then I had acupuncture and i fell asleep.

I now intend to watch soap operas all night; i find the time goes quicker.

It was nice to read everyone's postings- what a lot has happened - welcome to the new waiters! 

love joxxii xx


----------



## Queen of Sheba (Mar 24, 2003)

welcome ali c

heres some  for you.

i had to wait 16 days too although i had to admit i didi do a sneaky hpt. i did one last time. i can never wait im like a big kid. you are in a no win situation. unless you test early and its a  of course. then its a win win win situation 

joxxii you are brave going back to work. im still off. what a right skiver i am. dont care . its not everyone who has to go through this [email protected]@t is it so why shouldnt i take it easy. . thats what i tell myself when i feel guilty.

good luck tommorrow snow drop


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Welcome Ali.

News from me. I had a blood test done this afternoon. they did a straight yes/no test and it came back negative, which is kind of confusing given I've now done four (yes four, how bad am I!) home tests that have all shown very faint positives. Including the one this morning. 
Even more confused as to what's happening now. Does this mean that the home tests I used are more sensitve that the hospital blood test? Or is this old HcG clearing out of my system and my initil fears have been confirmed? I think AAARRRGGGHHH! probably sums it all up rather nicely right about now. 

She gave me some hope though as she said it's still very early and as I'd had conflicting results it would be best to get a more detailed test done to see my actual levels. Alas I won't know the result of this until the morning. So after a day of feeling quite positive I now feel pretty pessimistic again. 
This is all my own fault. I should have just flipping waited until Wednesday shouldn't I! 
So looks like another sleepless night for me (try to relax, they tell me...ha bloody ha!) and hopefully something definite one way or the other tomorrow.


----------



## Queen of Sheba (Mar 24, 2003)

Thats a bit bizarre Caz. the hpts cant all be wrong!. lets hope the hcg rises overnight to show up on the hosp test. . there must be some hcg in your blood or it would nt show up on the hpt.

which test do you use.?


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

See there's the thing. I've used two clear blue and two first response. So not even like I've had a bad batch or might have been misreading results. It's not my overworked imagination and wishful thinking either, they were all actual positives, albiet very faint. 

All this is doing my head in now. My emotions have been up and down more times than a tarts drawers this past week. 
Ah well, no matter what happens tomorrow I had at least a glorious day today (for a while) where I dared to allow myself real hope that it might be my turn. Probably nothing I can do now to change the outcome so no point worrying about it...yeah riiight!


----------



## LisaH (May 9, 2004)

Morning Waiters!!

Treen - I agree I cant stand the not knowing.  I have read somewhere that you temperature alters during implantation.  Maybe the day will come when they can tell you after only a few days if it has worked!!

AliC - Welcome - Dont know what to say about the idea of testing cos it is you 30th Birthday coming up!!  Depends how important Birthdays are to you??  I wasnt doing IVF on my 30th birthday but I was pretty down about not being in my 20's anymore!!!  BUT it doesnt bother me now. 

If you test and it is neg (bearing in mind you will be testing 2 days early)  will you really be able to drink or anything with a totally clear concience and enjoy it?

Sorry to be a bit neg (or a bit pos whichever way you look at it!! ).  If I were you, I try to be strong and get past this to your real test day.  You can always celebrate (One way or the other)  with DH later!!! 

Joxxii - Hope you are doing OK - Caught up on all those Soap Operas!!

Caz - Good Luck for the blood test results.

I have been having all sorts of funny feelings - first day back at work yesterday.  Could be that in itself!!!!

Dont know at all whether to feel pos or neg  Guess I will just have to keep waiting!!

Love

LisaH


----------



## louloubabe (Jul 19, 2004)

hi congrats to all the 2ww who got a positive may you all have a great and happy 9 months.

I am however slowly getting used to the fact i have tested negative
feel absolutly gutted no other way to describe it, feel like the whole
two months has been a complete waste of time all those drugs puttting you life on hold for nothing?

Im sure the first time you get a negative must be the worst and you must grow a thicker skin as at the moment the thought of going through all this again is not an option. 

Still no period but im sure it will come soon as i am going to stop the drugs today and start to get my life back.

Thanks to everyone who wished me luck may all your dreams come true

take care

loulou
x
x


----------



## louloubabe (Jul 19, 2004)

also well done Queen of sheba you clever thing    

And good luck to Stockportsun, sicknote, ermey, karen worthington
may your dreams come true        

loulou
x
x


----------



## treen (Aug 11, 2004)

Sorry to hear the bad news Loulou and Stockportsun.  

Treen


----------



## Snowdrop (Jul 19, 2004)

Hello all,

Well i've got a BFN, I am gutted.  
Me and DP are going to have another think and maybe go down the route of having his tubes looked at again.  At our initial consultation they felt they could do the op better and maybe unblock the tube.  

Congratulations to all who have had a positive, my thoughts are with the negative girls and good luck to all who are waiting to test.

We are down but not beaten, we will prevail!!!

Take care

Snowdrop and DP


----------



## alidan (Jan 16, 2004)

First of all big hugs to all those who have had negative results.  I know how miserable you must be feeling but don't be beaten by it: each cycle is a different story.

Congrats to those with positives:  may Af not rear her ugly head again for a long long time.

I have only just found this thread and it's brilliant:  now I know I'm not the only neurotic person on the planet.  Bought a stash of pee sticks (naughty) from Tescos last night and am trying to hold out to Thurs 23rd (test day) but I did one last night and it was negative plus I have been cramping really badly:  could this be the cyclogest do you think??  I have been retching all this morning but I have no other symptoms.

Our two blastocysts were put back on the 14th and since then I have been lady muck with feet up and Dh asking what my last slave died of. On advice of friend (from this site) I have drunk gallons of pineapple juice and am sick of the stuff so this had better work or else

To all those on the 2 week wait may all our tests be positive and may we all look forward to morning sickness, stretch marks and episiotomies.  Erm,, then again....!

Allie.


----------



## Dockers (Aug 11, 2004)

So sorry to read about the BFNs. It IS going to happen one day.

Good luck to testers this week.  Sending lots of  

Big hugs 

Dockers xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi folks, 
well I was due my first test on Sept 9th, and a retest on 16th . . . and here's what we definitely were not waiting for:    +ve hpt 11dpt,  12dpt39hcg, another on 19dpt 603. . . . . . . .We were told not to expect a good pregnancy, but you do don't you??  But today, 24dpt hcg was 793, so obviously it isn't v.good with it's maths, and didn't do it's doubling like it should. We could see on the u/s and it was soooooo tiny. 

I now need to wait another week to go back to see what the levels are doing - hopefully declining.  If they don't, I'm not sure what they do next. 

And in the meantime I get to have all the symptoms of my pg.  
This is all very hard.  Came home from work early as I thought I was going to burst into tears if anyone said anything nice. 

But we are NOT giving up.  But definitely a bit of time to relax and think about things other than 'what ifs'.  Then back to those needles.

And I've definitely given up on hpt's.  They can tell you it's +ve, but they don't tell you what's in store afterwards. 

Sorry - needed to get all that off my huge chest - I know I'll feel better tomorrow, and just need to get through the next week.  

Anyone got any ideas what I should be expecting    

Congrats to everyone who got big   this time - we'll be joining you in the future!!


----------



## dekimk (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi Kath

Sorry to hear your news.  I'm currently struggling with HCG results myself and am at this very moment waiting for the phone to ring to find out what my 7th test result has to say.  On my last pregnancy, my levels stopped increasing when they got to 1600.  I still felt pregnant and had no bleeding and was really surprised when they told me that it wasn't a viable pregnancy.  A couple of days later my levels started to fall and I had a D&C a few days later.  Your levels haven't stopped going up yet - have they told you there's definitely no hope?  

I completely agree with you about ditching the HPTs.  Next time you're pregnant you'll be wary of the HCG results too.  It's so unfair isn't it, when you've been through such a lot to get pregnant in the first place.  

I hope the future holds brighter things in store for you.  Take care of yourselves
LOL
Kim


----------



## CarolynS (Jul 27, 2004)

Kathy
If it really is all over for you, I'm very sorry  
Hcg can hang around for a while , just to remind us all  what we've been through. AF afterwards is often not too bad at all, but experiences vary. (In my case it happened when hcg<100). I feel for you in that it's not fun when it all just carries on, when all you want is to start again NOW! so it can work this time! That feeling of frustration goes away too - you start to feel increasingly 'normal' as the hcg falls.
In case it makes you feel better when your hcg falls ultra-quick, I've been +ve since 30th July (up,down,up,down ) - hoping to get hcg<50 today, which they'll count as -ve...
Try to look on the bright side: everything worked well and you got a BFP, it's just that last bit that needs to go right next time! And you know it's not ectopic. All of these are far more than some girls get!
Hope it all works out for you, and here's to a 9-month +ve next time 
Carolyn
P.S. My consultant said the latest research didn't support the 'doubling' theory - they just want rises, and if possible increasing rises if you see what I mean. But false hope is often not what you want I know


----------



## Lesley MB (Sep 16, 2004)

Dee said:


> updated list for you
> 
> Doris - IVF - Testing - 1 Sept
> 
> ...


----------



## Baz (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Well 1st day back at work yesterday went OK, my tummy is still pretty sore from the EC on Wednesday as it took some tugging on the ovaries to get the eggs out so I was really uncomfortable, I also started getting backache as the day went on and obviously I started looking too much into this thinking I shouldn't have gone back to work so soon.
But today has been much better I'm just taking it nice and easy and trying not to move too much.

 to the  .

 to the negatives.

 to the testers for tomorrow.

Well I am now going to go and put my feet up for the rest of the day.

Take Care

Baz


----------



## Maria C (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I think silence speaks a million words on this board!  I got my BFN yesterday at the hospital and full blow AF today so definately shedding my lining plus cargo(sorry TMI).  I'm absolutely devastated and can't believe that is will ever happen for me, feel like giving up but I'm sure we've all been there!!.  The first BFN was a urine test and they also took bloods yesterday and didn't even bother getting back to me today! 

I just wanted to thank everyone for your wonderful support and TLC and wish you all the very, very best of positive luck in the world.  

Love and hugs and may all your dreams come true.

Maria.x.x.


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

New home this way!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,15062.0.html

Love Sue
xxxx


----------

